
One Woman Who Knew Her Rights Forced Border Patrol Off a Greyhound Bus - deegles
https://www.aclu.org/blog/immigrants-rights/ice-and-border-patrol-abuses/one-woman-who-knew-her-rights-forced-border
======
anotherevan
“He was jeopardising his traditional rights of freedom and independence by
daring to exercise them.” — Joseph Heller, Catch-22

------
CodeTheInternet
I feel really unsure about what exactly is and is not allowed by the Fourth
Amendment, especially in this technological age we find ourselves. Is there
some honest information out there?

------
cozzyd
I wonder if this "Great Lakes" rule has been held up in court. Chicago is
definitely more than 100 miles from a border...

------
sukanta
This appears to be fake news. Greyhound said no such event occured.

~~~
supreme_sublime
Where did you see that Greyhound said no such event occurred? When searching
for it all I see are articles that only cite the Facebook post as proof. There
are no videos from any passengers, or statements from Greyhound I can find. If
you could post a link it would be greatly appreciated.

------
21
> teaches us that sometimes knowing one’s rights and speaking out with
> confidence delivers truth to abusive power

One thing I worry in this kind of situation is that you think you know your
right, but you are wrong, either because the laws changed since the last time
you've studied them, because there is some precedent, or simply because there
are lots of fine details.

One lawyer made an interesting point: you need to clarify if the law enforcer
"wants" as opposed to "demands/orders", and that you should always comply with
orders.

~~~
prolikewhoa
>and that you should always comply with orders.

IANAL, but that seems to set a dangerous precedent to our rights as Americans,
especially if they're just asking for ID and you absolutely haven't committed
any crimes.

------
masonic
"riding a Greyhound bus from Bakersfield, California to Las Vegas, Nevada. As
the bus approached an agricultural checkpoint at the Nevada state line,"

This sounds like a hoax. There _are no_ "agricultural checkpoints" for
vehicles _leaving_ California.

~~~
crooked-v
You failed to read the entire sentence:

> As the bus approached an agricultural checkpoint at the Nevada state line,
> Ms. Smalls said the driver made an unusual announcement: “We are being
> boarded by Border Patrol. Please be prepared to show your documentation upon
> request.”

It was a CBP action at the physical location of an agricultural checkpoint,
not an agricultural check on the way out of the state.

~~~
secabeen
It's weird, though, as the agricultural checkpoint is built solely around the
California-bound lanes. There is no place to stop on the Nevada-bound lanes:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/California+Agricultural+In...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/California+Agricultural+Inspection,+Yermo/@34.9138709,-116.7937123,895m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c4673fffffffff:0x413dc7fed7a2968b!8m2!3d34.9138687!4d-116.792618)

~~~
crooked-v
Presumably, the CBP agents set up on both sides.

